# DMC Championat 2011



## Thomas Heinzmann (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,

dogsport on the highest level - the best dog handlers in the world 

http://www.working-dog.eu/meisterschaft-details/1635/22.-Championat


Watch it and have fun


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it a conincidence that the top three spots are held by dogs with the same sire?


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice to know that those Klemm progenies are still making a headline :wink:


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jhun Brioso said:


> Nice to know that those Klemm progenies are still making a headline :wink:


Theres 2 Klemm grandsons. And that's not a bad thing. But I was refering to that they all were Lupano's Duke sons.


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

James Downey said:


> Theres 2 Klemm grandsons. And that's not a bad thing. But I was refering to that they all were Lupano's Duke sons.


Yes i figured out that one also. Maybe it's just pure coincidence :grin:


----------



## Jonathan Phaneuf (Sep 13, 2010)

Anytime I select the link, I only get the standings. Any attempt at watching video brings me to page to pay for a premium membership. Is this the only way to watch them?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Trauma Junkie said:


> Anytime I select the link, I only get the standings. Any attempt at watching video brings me to page to pay for a premium membership. Is this the only way to watch them?


The first post by Trauma Junkie?
I don't think there will be too many more?
Try joining with a real name if you're really interested in participating in the WDF


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Trauma Junkie
You have a PM.


----------



## Jonathan Phaneuf (Sep 13, 2010)

Sigh...I have been trying folks...still not getting info on how to make the correction.

Cheers,
Jonathan Phaneuf


----------



## Jonathan Phaneuf (Sep 13, 2010)

Anytime I select the link, I only get the standings. Any attempt at watching video brings me to page to pay for a premium membership. Is this the only way to watch them?


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

*Best handlers in the world ?*

How can you say that when only one club, only one country, only one breed compete ?

At the FCI Championships, only one of the top ten was a GSD.

I admire and respect the German Shepherd, but the SV is becoming one huge head in the sand club.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Best handlers in the world ?*

Because that One club and one country are winning CH internationally regardless if they are breed Ch or all breeds.


----------

